# KATO Soundbox, need help



## Big_Steve (Feb 21, 2016)

I did try a search here and on google, couldn't find my answers.

Does anyone have a Kato soundbox? Just got mine, and have found the instructions to be lacking.

First off, what exactly is the start adjustment for? It says to have the headlight come on before the loco is moving, but I can't find that sweet spot. Once the headlight starts to come on, the loco starts to creep.

Sync with a steam card works great. But with a Diesel card, it doesn't seem to do a whole lot. Any tips?

With a steam card, the engine speed played back increases and decreases noticeably when going up and down grades. But with Diesel there is no difference at all that I can hear. Am I missing something?

Thanks.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

There a lot of YouTube videos on the Kato sound box. There may be some answers there. Thanks for starting this thread. Hope some other members have some specific advice. 
I’ve been interested in the sound box but have not bought one yet because I only have a small switching layout. You have already provided good information regarding the headlight. 
Most of my old steamers have glass jewels rather than powered lights. Please post anything you find. Thanks again. 
Dan


----------



## Big_Steve (Feb 21, 2016)

The youtube videos for the most part are not worth much. Most are "here's my cool new soundbox, listen!" The ones from Kato and other retailers didn't address my questions.

What I did finally see, probably after glossing over it before, was that "certain schemes" like steam engines have the feature of the sound speed changing as the loco speed changes on grades. The idea is to keep all the wheel linkage and sound synced. It didn't mention Diesels, so I suppose that feature isn't supported on some (all?) Diesel sound cards. Of course, the engine speed sound always changes as you change the throttle. I still can't find the sweet spot where the engine is sitting still and the headlight is on. But I couldn't do that before either. If somehow your system supports that, I doubt the soundbox would change that.


----------



## psever (Apr 21, 2015)

*My Soundbox*

I got all of my instructions on how to assemble the Soundbox from Youtube. There is one that is from a model train store owner that is very helpful. I love the sound it puts out especially when you add 3 computer speakers for a surround sound effect. My wife it sounds like we live next to a railyard.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

psever said:


> I got all of my instructions on how to assemble the Soundbox from Youtube. There is one that is from a model train store owner that is very helpful. I love the sound it puts out especially when you add 3 computer speakers for a surround sound effect. My wife it sounds like we live next to a railyard.


and the link is where,,,,,,,,,please


----------



## psever (Apr 21, 2015)

Youtube title is "How to use Kato Soundbox with any controller" It is from the owner of Fifer Hobby Supply.


----------



## MotionLover (7 mo ago)

I know it is 4 years late, but I am searching for the same information myself and I have found a lot of information in the last couple days, here is a list of information that I think useful: 

1) PDF User manual document from Kato USA: https://katousa.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/06/SoundBox-Instructions.pdf

2) Youtube video to teach you how to use the "start" knob( watch from 6:50). It is not only to control the headlight, but also fine tune the controller so that the locomotive will respond to the controller without delay. 





3) Youtube video to show how to use the steam locomotive sound card: 





And there are 2 types of sound card therefore 2 types of the "sync" function: 
1) if the sound card is synchronized with the controller, then sound changes as you turn the controller. You can use the "sync" knob to adjust how quick the frequency to respond your controller movement. Usually this is used in the deiseal engine cars 
2) if the sound card is synchronized with the speed of the motor, then sound changes as the locomotive's speed changes (regardless the controller's position). This is usually used in the steam locomotives, you can use the "sync" knob to adjust the sound to match the wheel movement of the steam locomotive, which makes it synchronized. I think this is where the sound box really shanks. It makes the steam locomotive alive.


----------



## MotionLover (7 mo ago)

And one more thing: red sound card - diesels locomotive; black sound card - steam locomotive; blue sound card - electric locomotive



MotionLover said:


> I know it is 4 years late, but I am searching for the same information myself and I have found a lot of information in the last couple days, here is a list of information that I think useful:
> 
> 1) PDF User manual document from Kato USA: https://katousa.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/06/SoundBox-Instructions.pdf
> 
> ...


----------

